

Show HN: Serving Django and Twisted using HAproxy - sspross
https://gist.github.com/sspross/5433881

======
andybak
I was hoping to find a 'why' as well as a 'how'.

~~~
sspross
You're right, we'll add a "why wood you need this" section soon.

------
frog32
there is a working installation under this link <http://test.frog32.ch/>

